# SportPunters.ro



## Radu (Jul 26, 2010)

Targu Mures - FC Brasov
Today, 26 Jul 2010, 17:00 cet

Another game from first round.Home side, a new promoted and i expect again a hard first game on first league like happened on first game with Sportul, where i tought that their enthuziasm will be enough for a draw at least, but was not and they won 0-1...

About teams:

Home side made not realy a strong second league season but after a good last part they got promotion spot.It was not really hard, cause promoted only the teams with a goo financial situation (Targu Mures and U Cluj). With a not very experiented coach, Adrian Falub 39 years and without great reinforcement in team, Targu Mures will have a hard season. They have true 8 players over 30 years but no one could bring enough quality to help their team to achieve season goals.

FC Brasov- past season a very redutable team, especcialy at home, lost their president on witer break and as well some key players moved with him at Rapid Bucharest.It is heard that their owner have as well some financial troubles.I am not sure it is true or not, but i am sure the team is weakened comparing with last season.Anyway, if i put on paper both first 11 today..it is clear that Brasov have advantage. Between nets same national goalkeeper Coman (31 years) hard to be beat, and other much experimented players like Ilyes (36 years),Badoi (34),Vali Badea...

Odds movement and the value is still on away side for this game.

I am chosing here the goal range bet:

Under 2 goals
Stake:10/10 Flat 
Odd:1.87 Pinnacle

And if i must go fora straight winner, i would chose Brasov 0 AH at great 2.36 from same Pinnacle. You may find the same odds and lines in asian market .

www.SportPunters.ro


----------



## Radu (Nov 3, 2010)

SportPunters.ro- romanian best soccer tips in your inbox

November results:
2 games, 2 wins 21.4 units profit

BestSportPunters.com- mostly european soccer selections
November results:
2 games, 1 won and 1 draw +10.6 units
New subscribers will get all tips released by both services at only 50 euro/month !!
Contact us now to find all the details !


----------



## Radu (Jul 29, 2012)

New season started and JULY i made already close to 5 flat units of profit !
SportPunters.ro

I will expose below  few reasons why i think that any serious investors should use this service :


• Native and experienced punting team , all the picks coming from a dedicated league, soccer with romanian leagues and teams involved in european campaigns or National Squads , basketball and handball
• You could use this service , independent from any other where you have subscription.The chance to have a same pick is almost 0,while the chance to increase your winnings , totally higher
• Extremely profitable in long term– in 5 years online, SportPunters.ro didnt failed yet once to end the season without PROFIT !
•Great betting experience, reliable lines , odds and bookies chosen for selected events. SportPunters.ro is approved GPWA portal and a verified paid betting portal of Bettingadvice.com forum from 2009, while our open thread from there have more than 12000  visits !
•You will gain from the first subscription month your trust, regarding this service and after that you will expect each week with confidence my games. Mostly, the tips are coming to your email with clear reason regarding why i advice you to stake on team A or team B (previews available ) . All the bets could be find at all major bookmakers.
•When internal season is started, you should get from me  around 2-6 games in a week. SportPunters.ro cover  as well pre season friendlies but the number of events is smaller during it.You will get the games in your inbox usual  with more than 24 hours before the kick-off so you will have enough time to place your bets and find the best value online !
•Subscribe now and see how you could make over 500 euro profit for a single month at a flat stake of 50 euro/bet .
•Affordable : Looks like i left this almost to the end but for 79 euro you could find online mostly services charging per tip price ! Here you will have my work for a full month, previews , best lines and odds sent inbox sometime with 4-5 days before the start of the event.

• High strike rate during a season -we advice every user to see this like a long term investition
• Stable profit – High Yield
• Small number of selected picks
• NEW : SMS delivery for a minimum extra charge
• Fast  customer service and affordable Monthly Fee

Contact me for any other related question/problem : sportpunters@gmail.com


----------



## penzaza (Jan 17, 2014)

You may find the same odds and lines in asian market .

goldclub slot ดูผลบอล คาสิโนออนไลน์ ดาวน์โหลด gclub บาคาร่าออนไลน์


----------

